# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Омар Хайям

## Irina

_Гиясаддин Абу-ль-Фатх Омар ибн Ибрахим аль-Хайям Нишапури (перс. غیاث *الدین ابوالفتح عمر بن ابراهیم خیام نیشابورﻯ), Омар Хайям (18 мая 1047, Нишапур — 4 декабря 1131[1], там же) — выдающийся персидский поэт, математик, астроном, философ._*

Омар Хайям знаменит во всём мире своими четверостишиями «рубаи». В алгебре он построил классификацию кубических уравнений и дал их решения с помощью конических сечений. В Иране Омар Хайям известен также созданием более точного по сравнению с европейским календаря, который официально используется с XI века.*

*Какие из его четверостиший нравятся и близки вам?*

----------


## Irina

*"Ад и рай - в небесах", - утверждают ханжи.
Я, в себя заглянув, убедился во лжи:
Ад и рай - не круги во дворце мирозданья,
Ад и рай - это две половины души.*


*И с другом и с врагом ты должен быть хорош!
Кто по натуре добр, в том злобы не найдешь.
Обидишь друга - наживешь врага ты
Врага обнимешь - друга наживешь.*



*Не завидуй тому, кто сильней и богат.
3а рассветом всегда наступает закат.
С этой жизнью короткою, равною вздоху,
Обращайся, как с данной тебе напрокат.*

----------


## HARON

Лучше впасть в нищету..
Голодать или красть
Чем в число блюдолизов презренных попасть!
Лучше кости глодать, чем прельстится сластями
За столом у мерзавцев имеющих власть!


P/S. Сильно сказано!

----------


## HARON

Я терплю издевательства неба давно.
Может быть за терпенье в награду оно. 
Ниспошлёт мне красавицу лёгкого нрава и тяжёлый кувшин_(бля..с вином)_ заодно!

----------


## Irina

Лучше пить и веселых красавиц ласкать,
Чем в постах и молитвах спасенья искать.
Если место в аду для влюбленных и пьяниц,
То кого же прикажете в рай допускать?


Мне трезвый день - для радости преграда
A хмель туманит разум, вот досада!
Меж трезвостью и хмелем состоянье -
Вот сердца несравненная отрада!

----------


## Irina

"Счастье смелым даётся, не любит тихонь,
Ты за счастье и в воду иди и в огонь.
Перед богом равны и бунтарь и покорный,
Не зевай - своё счастье не проворонь."

----------


## SDS

Бери от жизни всё, что сможешь,
Хоть и с печалью - всё равно...
Ведь жизнь на жизнь не перемножишь,
А дважды жить - не суждено...

----------


## HARON

Ко мне ворвался ты как ураган, Господь!
И опрокинул мне с вином стакан,Господь!
Я пьянству предаюсь,а ты творишь бесчинства!
Гром раздери меня,коль ты не пьян,Господь!

----------


## HARON

SDS посвящается!

Встань и полную чашу налей поутру,
Не горюй о неправде, царящей в миру.
Если б в мире законом была справедливость  
Ты бы не был последним на этом пиру.

----------


## HARON

Посвящается Irine

Дай вина! Здесь не место пустым словесам.
Поцелуи любимой — мой хлеб и бальзам,
Губы пылкой возлюбленной — винного цвета,
Буйство страсти подобно ее волосам.
-------------------------------------------

О, если б, захватив с собой стихов диван,
Да в кувшине вина и сунув хлеб в карман,
Мне провести с тобой денек среди развалин -
Мне позавидовать бы мог любой султан

----------


## HARON

Посвящается Санычу

Пусть я плохо при жизни служил небесам,
Пусть грехов моих груз не под силу весам  
Полагаюсь на милость Единого, ибо
Отродясь никогда не двуличничал сам!
-----------------------------------------
Не давай убаюкать себя похвалой  
Меч судьбы занесен над твоей головой.
Как ни сладостна слава, но яд наготове
У судьбы. Берегись отравиться халвой

----------


## HARON

Посвящается Stych
Я пью вино, но я не раб тщеты.
За чашей помыслы мои чисты.
В чем смысл и сила поклоненья чаше?
Не поклоняюсь я себе, как ты.

------------------------------------

Ты при всех на меня накликаешь позор:
Я безбожник, я пьяница, чуть ли не вор!
Я готов согласиться с твоими словами.
Но достоин ли ты выносить приговор?

----------


## SDS

*HARON*, 
понесло тебя бродягу 
явно не на ту бодягу

----------


## HARON

> *HARON*, 
> понесло тебя бродягу 
> явно не на ту бодягу


Если бы меня на ту "бодягу" понесло
Был бы пьян я уж давным-давно!

----------


## HARON

Посвящается Астер


Смысла нет постоянно себя утруждать,
Чтобы здесь, на земле, заслужить благодать.
Что тебе предначертано, то и получишь,
И ни больше ни меньше. И нечего ждать
---------------------------------------------

Созвездия в заоблачной дали
Раздумьям тщетным многих обрекли.
Одумайся, побереги рассудок -
Мудрейшие и те в тупик зашли.

----------


## HARON

МНУ Посвящается!
Попрекают Харона числом кутежей
И в пример ему ставят непьющих мужей.
Были б столь же заметны другие пороки -
Кто бы выглядел трезвым из этих ханжей?!

----------


## Irina

Ты - рудник, коль на поиск рубина идешь,
Ты - любим, коль надеждой свиданья живешь.
Вникни в суть этих слов - и нехитрых, и мудрых:
Все, что ищешь, в себе непременно найдешь!

----------


## HARON

Как надоели мне несносные ханжи!
Вина подай, саки, и вот что: заложи
Тюрбан мой в кабаке и мой молельный коврик:
Не только на словах я враг всей этой лжи

----------


## Irina

Отчего всемогущий творец наших тел.
Даровать нам бессмертия не захотел?
Если мы совершенны - зачем умираем?
Если несовершенны - то кто бракодел?


Ты не очень-то щедр, всемогущий творец:
Сколько в мире тобою разбитых сердец!
Губ рубиновых, мускусных локонов сколько
Ты как скряга, упрятал в бездомный ларец.

----------


## HARON

Бизе посвящается

Будешь в обществе гордых ученых ослов,
Постарайся ослом притвориться без слов,
Ибо каждого, кто не осел, эти дурни
Обвиняют немедля в подрыве основ.
--------------------------------------
Так как истина вечно уходит из рук -
Не пытайся понять непонятное, друг.
Чашу в руки бери, оставайся невеждой,
Нету смысла, поверь, в изученье наук.

----------


## Irina

То, что судьба тебе решила дать,
Нельзя не увеличить, ни отнять.
Заботься не о том, чем не владеешь,
А от того, что есть, свободным стать.

      x x x

Если сердце захочет свободы и сбросит аркан,
То куда же уйти ему, кравчий? Ведь мир - океан!
И суфий, как сосуд узкогорлый, - неведенья полный,
Если выпьет хоть каплю, - ей богу, окажется пьян.

----------


## Irina

*Харону* 

Говорят, что я пьянствовать вечно готов, - я таков.
Что я ринд и что идолов чту как богов, - я таков.
Каждый пусть полагает по-своему, спорить не буду.
Знаю лучше их сам про себя, я каков, - я таков.

----------


## HARON

За грош дадут лепешек на два дня,
Кувшин водой наполнится, звеня, -
И надо ли, чтоб меньший звал владыкой
Иль равный чтоб слугою звал меня

----------


## Irina

Чтоб до седых волос дожить - есть мудростей не мало,
Я смог познать лишь две из них, мне в жизни их хватало,
Уж лучше голодать, чем что попало есть,
И лучше одному, чем вместе с кем попало.

----------


## HARON

Когда фиалки льют благоуханье
И веет ветра вешнего дыханье,
Мудрец - кто пьет с возлюбленной вино,
Разбив о камень чашу покаянья.

----------


## Irina

Вставай! Приступим к чистому вину,
Довольно у печали жить в плену!
Докучный разум оглушим кувшином,
Чтоб он надолго отошел ко сну.

----------


## HARON

Испивши вина среди нас, и гордец бы смягчился,
Я видел, как узел тугой от вина распустился,
И если бы выпил вина ненавистник Иблис*
Две тысячи раз Человеку бы он поклонился

----------


## Irina

Те трое - в глупости своей неимоверной -
Себя светилами познанья чтут наверно.
Ты с ними будь ослом. Для этих трех ослов
Кто вовсе не осел - тот, стало быть, неверный.

----------


## Irina

Кувшин мой был прежде влюбленным, все муки мои
он познал
Кудрей завитками плененный, как я, от любви изнывал
А ручка на шее кувшина - наверно, когда-то была
Рукою, которою шею возлюбленной он обнимал.

----------


## HARON

Я болен, духовный недуг мое тело томит,
Отказ от вина мне воистину смертью грозит.
И странно, что сколько я не пил лекарств и бальзамов -
Все вредно мне! Только одно лишь вино не вредит.

----------


## Irina

Сердца, воспрянь? Мы по струнам рукой проведем,
Доброе имя уроним с утра за вином.
Коврик молитвенный в доме питейном заложим,
Склянку позора и чести, смеясь, разобьем

----------


## Assol

Омар Хайям	

Рубаи о любви

Упреков не боюсь, не опустел карман,
Но все же прочь вино и в сторону стакан.
Я пил всегда вино - искал услады сердцу,
Зачем мне пить теперь, когда тобою пьян!


Лишь твоему лицу печальное сердце радо.
Кроме лица твоего - мне ничего не надо.
Образ свой вижу в тебе я, глядя в твои глаза,
Вижу в самом себе тебя я, моя отрада.

 Страстью раненный, слезы без устали лью,
Исцелить мое бедное сердце молю,
Ибо вместо напитка любовного небо
Кровью сердца наполнило чашу мою.

----------


## Assol

Целовать твою ножку, о веселья царица,
Много слаще, чем губы полусонной девицы!
День-деньской я капризам всем твоим потакаю,
Чтобы звездной ночью мне с любимой слиться.

----------


## Irina

По книге бытия гадал я о судьбе.
Мудрец, скрывая скорбь душевную в себе,
Сказал: "С тобой - луна в ночи, как месяц, долгой
Блаженствуй с ней! Чего еще искать тебе?"

----------


## Assol

Цвет рубину уста подарили твои, 
Ты ушла - я в печали, и сердце в крови. 
Кто в ковчеге укрылся как Ной от потопа, 
Он один не утонет в пучине любви.

----------


## Irina

Ты учишь: "Верные в раю святом
Упьются лаской гурий и вином"
Какой же грех теперь в любви и пьянстве,
Коль мы в конце концов к тому ж придем?

----------


## Assol

Небо - пояс загубленной жизни моей,
Слезы павших - соленые волны морей.
Рай - блаженный покой после страстных усилий,
Адский пламень - лишь отблеск угасших страстей.

----------


## Assol

Вместо злата и жемчуга с янтарем
Мы другое богатство себе изберем:
Сбрось наряды, прикрой свое тело старьем,
Но и в жалких лохмотьях останься царем!

----------


## Assol

Пейте смело, друзья! В час веселых утех 
Усладят нас свирель, гимны зелью и смех.
Что ж до Судного дня, он, похоже, не завтра.
Может быть, позабудут наш маленький грех?..

----------


## Assol

Куда уйти от пламенных страстей,
Что причиняют боль душе твоей?
Когда б узнал, что этих мук источник
У той в руках, что всех тебе милей...

----------


## Irina

О горе, горе сердцу, где жгучей страсти нет.
Где нет любви мучений, где грез о счастье нет.
День без любви - потерян: тусклее и серей,
Чем этот день бесплодный, и дней ненастья нет.

***

Любя тебя, сношу я все упреки
И вечной верности не зря даю зароки.
Коль вечно буду жить, готов до дня Суда
Покорно выносить гнет тяжкий и жестокий.

----------


## HARON

Мир - мгновенье, и я в нем - мгновенье одно.
Сколько вздохов мне сделать за миг суждено?
Будь же весел, живой! Это бренное зданье
Никому во владенье навек не дано.
----------------------------------
----------------------------------

Пить вино хорошо, если в сердце весна,
Если гурия рядом, нежна и страстна.
В этом призрачном мире, где тлен и руины,
Для забвенья заветная чаша дана.

----------


## Irina

Нет надежд у меня на свиданье с тобой,
Нет терпенья на миг - что поделать с собой!
В сердце мужества нет, чтоб поведать о горе…
Что за дивная страсть вручена мне судьбой!

***

Мир любви обрести без терзаний нельзя,
Путь любви отвести по желанью нельзя.
И пока от страданья не станешь согбенным,
Суть его донести до сознанья - нельзя!

----------


## Irina

Мы в этот мир вторично не придем,
Своих друзей вторично не найдём.
Держись за миг! Ведь он не повторится,
Как ты и сам не повторишься в нём.

----------


## Irina

Откуда мы пришли? Куда свой путь вершим?
В чем нашей жизни смысл? Он нам непостижим.
Как много чистых душ под колесом лазурным
Сгорает в пепел, в прах, а где, скажите, дым?

----------


## Irina

Вы в дороге любви не гоните коня -
Вы падете без сил к окончанию дня.
Не кляните того, кто измучен любовью,
Вы не в силах постичь жар чужого огня.

***
В мире радость твори и другим и себе, 
Живи вольно, вручив свое тело судьбе.
Откажись от того, чего завтра лишишься, 
Живи всласть, не сгорая в бесплодной борьбе!

***
В сад я в горести вышел и утру не рад,
Розе пел соловей на таинственный лад:
Покажись из бутона, возрадуйся утру,
Сколько чудных цветов подарил этот сад!

***
В теле мира душа - это Истины суть,
Твари - чувства, что миру наполнили грудь.
Элементы, природа - лишь органы тела, 
Все в единстве проходит начертанный путь!

***
Если путы тоски разорвать не сумел,
Если солнце черно от безрадостных дел,
Расспроси о судьбе всех бредущих навстречу, 
И утешит тебя общий с ними удел.

***
Да, лилия и кипарис - два чуда под луной,
О благородстве их твердит любой язык земной.
Имея двести языков - она всегда молчит,
А он, имея двести рук, не тянет ни одной.

***
Будешь в обществе гордых ученых ослов,
Постарайся ослом притвориться без слов,
Ибо каждого, кто не осел, эти дурни 
Обвиняют немедля в подрыве основ.

***
Если б я властелином судьбы своей стал - 
Я бы всю ее заново перелистал
И, безжалостно вычеркнув скорбные строки, 
Головою от радости небо достал!

***
К тайнам ты не пускай подлеца - их скрывай,
И секреты храни от глупца - их скрывай,
Посмотри на себя меж людей проходящих,
О надеждах молчи до конца - их скрывай!

----------


## HARON

То, что судьба тебе решила дать,
Нельзя не увеличить, ни отнять.
Заботься не о том, чем не владеешь,
А от того, что есть, свободным стать
--------------------------------------

Когда б скрижаль судьбы мне вдруг подвластна стала
Я все бы стер с нее и все писал сначала.
Из мира я печаль изгнал бы навсегда,
Чтоб радость головой до неба доставала,
------------------------------------------
Испивши вина среди нас, и гордец бы смягчился,
Я видел, как узел тугой от вина распустился,
И если бы выпил вина ненавистник Иблис*
Две тысячи раз Человеку бы он поклонился

----------

